# The whole crew sportin Nizmo Collars!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Well we got collars for everyone ( except Spock he had his already) so here is all the Niz gear!

These are the best collars I have owned so far and will be keeping Niz as my man collar man 

You can't see Spocks Collar but I am posting him anyhow 

















Faith

















Xena

















Crixus

















Snoop

















Justice

















Bailey Boo

























Jerry Lee

















Bumble Bee

















Francis









Dumae

















Scorch















*​


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you have such a great looking pack  They are all so adorable in the new collars  My favorite it Bailey the the sticking out tongue  lol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics.....................


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I couldn't imagine the amount of work and food you have to put in them dogs. Nice. I like Crixus...just something about that look. Nice pack.


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

The pack and the collars look great! Just ordered a collar!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone. Since Crixus, Xena and Jerry Lee can all walk together that made things nice! lol. Dumae and Snoop and Bumble Bee and Faith can all go for walks together too so at least walks I don't have to take everyone 1 by 1 lol. Plus with the property now I can let them go in the back field and run to their hearts content lol.


Training takes the most time. There is no way I could own this many dogs if they were manner less beasts lol.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

where is bumbless pink .. I swear I would KILL for that dog =] every gettin rid of her .. think of me =]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Bumble Bee belongs to my Mother In Law  I gave her to her last year.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol Bumble Bee belongs to my Mother In Law  I gave her to her last year.


OMGGGGG SADDEST FACE EVER =/ atleast shes happy and healthy =]


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they all look so great , I know i commented on FB but that pic of boo with the tongue out is my fav lol, love that pic.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Those collars look nice, might have to purchase one later down the road.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they all look great!! nice work trevor!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Love your pack Holly!  Trev always doin it BIG!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They all look stunning with their new collars!Nice job Trevor!And good job Holly with keeping your crew in such great shape!:cheers:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great in the new gear. I really like that green on Bee, looks great on her. OMG Bailey and her tongue LOL she's so funny.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great looking crew!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ROCK PAPER SCISSORS LIZARD SPOCK!!!!!
Saw these on facebook and loved theeem!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> ROCK PAPER SCISSORS LIZARD SPOCK!!!!!


:rofl:

Thank you everyone! Boo is a weird one for sure lmao.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

All looking good. That Dumae has me loving black dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I love blacks too. I hope to add a black gamebred some day in many many years when I have room again lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Everybody looks great in the gear.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They look great


----------

